# Getting PDF links to open in a new browser window??



## StaroftheSea

Hi,

I am creating word documents with links to external webpages in them.  When I click on the links in word, my browser opens and the webpage appears in it.  No problem here.

I then use the pdf converter built into word to save these word documents as PDF files.

these pdf files I have uploaded into moodle...

The problem:

when I view these pdf files online, and click on the links to the external webpages, the webpage does not open in a new window, but rather the window that I am viewing the pdf in.  this makes navigation back to the page containing the pdf file very akward. 

The question:
How can I get these links to open up in a new browser window?

I hope that Iì've explained myself here, feel free to quiz me!

Thanks.


----------



## Complainer

What version of Word are you using?

If you edit the hyperlinks in Word, you should see a 'target frame' box. Make sure this is set to 'new window'.


----------



## StaroftheSea

hey complainer, if I was near you now I'd kiss you man!! thanks a million. thats solved a big problem for me....


----------



## Complainer

I love you too.


----------



## StaroftheSea

update......I went back and changed the settings in Word - set target to new window- saved as a pdf and uploaded to moodle... but it still opened in the same window when I accessed the file through moodle.....Damn!

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Satanta

What browser do you use?

In the settings (at least for FireFox, I believe it's the same for IE) you can set how you want your browser to handle links. They can be opened in the current window, in a new tab or in a new window as default. 

This won't solve the 'problem' for everyone viewing the file (if that's the end goal here), but it will resolve it if it's just a personal preference.


----------



## StaroftheSea

thanks Setanta, 

the end goal is indeed to dictate how everyone will view the file when they click on the links that I put into the pdf's ..... It seems impossible to do!


----------

